# PCB pier fishing



## 99zx202c (Sep 15, 2015)

Anybody been lately. We Will be there next week on vacation. Just wandering how the fishing was for the reds or Spanish.
Thanks
Keith


----------



## illbfishin (Sep 15, 2015)

Keith, I'll be down there next week as well. Maybe we'll run into each other on the pier. Do you normally fish the city or county pier? 

Here's a link to a report from today on the piers. In case you don't visit this site already.

http://baycountyoutdoors.com/Pier_Beach_Fishing.php

Don


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 15, 2015)

I've seen reports of some good spanish over the last 7-10 days. King fishing should break wide open anytime now.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Sep 15, 2015)

Going the middle of Oct. Will fish the state park pier on the Gulf side .Hope they are biting then .Want to cat some pompano and sharks.


----------



## CountryRoad (Sep 15, 2015)

I was just on the city pier this evening (family vacation). I wasn't fishing, but walking the pier with the wife and kidos, and i talked to a few of the guys. They've been tearing it up the spanish all week. Several people caught a few while we were there.


----------



## 99zx202c (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the info. we usually fish the pier at pier park.


----------



## coveyrise (Sep 20, 2015)

Fished there today. Caught a limit of Spanish. Green tube ( straw lure) seemed to work best. Caught a lot with silver Gotcha lure under a bubble rig. Morning was the time. Fishing was great. Nobody has straw rigs for sale. Better bring your own.


----------

